# Joey and the Internet



## greencat (Aug 9, 2007)

Is there a need for the Joey to connect to the internet? If so how is it done?

Thanks


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Enable Bridging on the Hopper. Its in the broadband menu and that passes the IP from the Hopper to the Joey so that you can access all the apps from the Joey.


----------



## ncwoodbee (Jun 5, 2012)

greencat said:


> Is there a need for the Joey to connect to the internet? If so how is it done?
> 
> Thanks


What I have found is that , since the Joey has built in wireless, ( the hopper soes not) and if bridgeing is turned on, I can set the Joey to connect and then the Hopper will bridge and both will be conneccted to broadband, I have not had a need to try the other way, but can't see a reason it would not work.


----------



## rapeb (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm wondering if this would work for bridging:

A hopper w/ sling (built in wifi) connected wirelessly to a router.
A joey (no coax connections) connected via ethernet to the same router.

Any ideas? First hand experience?

Edit:
Or would I have to connect the joey directly to the hopper via ethernet?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes it should work.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

My Joey is connected to the internet through the Hoppers internet connection. Turn on bridging on your Hopper and it will distribute the internet over the MOCA connection.


----------



## zane77 (Apr 8, 2012)

When I select bridging on my Hopper it will say enabled for a few seconds and then will switch back to disabled. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad this came up, great feature.


----------

